# Certification Recognition



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

Will UK qualifications ‘’Pool Cleaners, Gardeners, Sky & TV Experts,’’ still be recognised by Spain after BREXIT?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Will UK qualifications ‘’Pool Cleaners, Gardeners, Sky & TV Experts,’’ still be recognised by Spain after BREXIT?


Well we will probably see a few less as brexit filters out those under the radar. So, for those who are legit, paying in to the system etc there may well be less competition!


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

But what if they are members of trustatrader.com


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> But what if they are members of trustatrader.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Will UK qualifications ‘’Pool Cleaners, Gardeners, Sky & TV Experts,’’ still be recognised by Spain after BREXIT?


I didn't know pool cleaners, gardeners etc held qualifications that were recognised by Spain before Brexit, let alone after...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

No idea about the above skills but slightly more academic qualifications will no longer be recognised by EU.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kaipa said:


> No idea about the above skills but slightly more academic qualifications will no longer be recognised by EU.


In the UK-EU deal just signed, this is what it says about mutual recognition:

Section 2 - Mutual recognition of professional qualifications 
50.The UK and the EU have agreed a framework for the recognition of qualifications between the Parties which is based on the EU’s recent FTA agreements. It makes improvements on those agreements, which are designed to make the system more flexible and easier for regulatory authorities to use. 
51.This approach will allow the UK and its regulators to maintain standards of professional competence. From early 2021, the government will provide help and guidance to UK regulatory authorities and professional bodies to help them benefit from these provisions as well as other recognition paths. 
52.The Agreement clarifies that the provisions on professional qualifications are without prejudice to alternative arrangements that the UK may agree with the EU, allowing for improved mechanisms to be agreed in future. Agreements will be negotiated on a profession-by-profession basis. 
TCA_SUMMARY_PDF.pdf (publishing.service.gov.uk)


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

So it could be good news for expat professional pool cleaners.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The way it is reported suggests that previously UK qualifications were automatically recognised whereas now they will be subject to some process.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> The way it is reported suggests that previously UK qualifications were automatically recognised whereas now they will be subject to some process.


Are you sure. I think it took a friend nearly a year. Maybe it depends on the qualification. He is a Vet.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Are you sure. I think it took a friend nearly a year. Maybe it depends on the qualification. He is a Vet.


It's never been automatic for medicine, veterinary science etc, as you are required to demonstrate a degree of language competence, among other things. Animals don't talk but their owners do!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> But what if they are members of trustatrader.com












Is there even such a thing as a 'professional pool cleaner'?

Becoming a 'professional' in something usually involves years of study culminating in the awarding of a nationally recognised formal qualification.

Simply doing a job and calling yourself 'professional' does not cut it.


----------

